
Working from home will be the death of society - nreece
https://www.theage.com.au/national/normalising-working-from-home-will-be-the-death-of-society-20200520-p54uyc.html
======
willemglenn
Yes because going to the office is more about socializing than the actual
work.

------
kindly_fo
Nopw. There are millions of freelancers that are happy to work from home.

